# English Medium School in Malaysia (Urgent)



## ft19

Hello 

I have received a job offer from a Malyasian company with max RM 19k yearly education subsidy for my 2 kid's. As I read different post on this forum, I got very good feel of renting and moving around but children education and health insurance. I plan to live in Ipoh and If I do not find everything (school is on top in this list) in Ipoh , then may be in KL. 

1. I would like to know names of good international school which teaches in English and their quality of education for k-12 child. How much is the fees of admission and yearly education expense. I would also be interested if they provide local languages classes as part of their curriculum, this is important for my child to properly mix in the local culture.

2. I would like to know if BUPA like insurance cover is good for Malaysian medicare? I am gonna buy BUPA partly because my offered job does not cover my family.

3. By the way I have received gross offer of RM 12000 per month. when I convert in $ is not that lucrative. Does any one have feel of how much is the good offer for a person having 14 years of experience in specialized field of transport, I think RM 18k should be good amount to live a comfortable life in Malaysia.

I appreciate if someone can respond quickly as I have to decide between two offer. 

Thanks for stopping by and your kind reply.
Cheers!!
Bryan


----------



## kk131

From a web search there is Tenby international school in Ipoh . Definitely they will have Malay classes in the curriculum as Malaysian students in international schools have to take Malay. You could check with them if foreign students can attend the class.

There are also some local health insurance schemes by Malaysian insurers - AIG (AIA), etc. I'm surprised that your prospective employer would not provide health cover for the family, usually they have a group insurance policy although the claim limit may be low - can't push them on it?

Salary seems to be quite low? No doubt Ipoh will be cheaper that KL for house rental - have you checked any property web site to getting an idea of cost? Cars are expensive to buy in Malaysia although running costs are reasonable.

To save tax you could request your employer make employee provident fund (EPF) contributions - employer & employee both contribute. Expats can withdraw the saving tax free on leaving Malaysia.






ft19 said:


> Hello
> 
> I have received a job offer from a Malyasian company with max RM 19k yearly education subsidy for my 2 kid's. As I read different post on this forum, I got very good feel of renting and moving around but children education and health insurance. I plan to live in Ipoh and If I do not find everything (school is on top in this list) in Ipoh , then may be in KL.
> 
> 1. I would like to know names of good international school which teaches in English and their quality of education for k-12 child. How much is the fees of admission and yearly education expense. I would also be interested if they provide local languages classes as part of their curriculum, this is important for my child to properly mix in the local culture.
> 
> 2. I would like to know if BUPA like insurance cover is good for Malaysian medicare? I am gonna buy BUPA partly because my offered job does not cover my family.
> 
> 3. By the way I have received gross offer of RM 12000 per month. when I convert in $ is not that lucrative. Does any one have feel of how much is the good offer for a person having 14 years of experience in specialized field of transport, I think RM 18k should be good amount to live a comfortable life in Malaysia.
> 
> I appreciate if someone can respond quickly as I have to decide between two offer.
> 
> Thanks for stopping by and your kind reply.
> Cheers!!
> Bryan


----------



## ft19

Hello kk131

thanks for your reply. Yes, I am negotiating on the package but they are very slow. Thanks for suggesting EPF stuff, I did not even know about it. What should be a ballpark figure for the salary according to you. I am not expecting very precise figure but just want to have a feel what you think.

Basically I am going to oversee designs for standards and safety and supervising contractors working on this project. It is a specialized techo-commercial work. Initially I too feel it is low salary but I did not have any baseline to start with so I started randomly checking websites for cost of living etc then I thought it should be somewhere around 18k as I mentioned in my earlier post. 

Thanks Again
Bryan




kk131 said:


> From a web search there is Tenby international school in Ipoh . Definitely they will have Malay classes in the curriculum as Malaysian students in international schools have to take Malay. You could check with them if foreign students can attend the class.
> 
> There are also some local health insurance schemes by Malaysian insurers - AIG (AIA), etc. I'm surprised that your prospective employer would not provide health cover for the family, usually they have a group insurance policy although the claim limit may be low - can't push them on it?
> 
> Salary seems to be quite low? No doubt Ipoh will be cheaper that KL for house rental - have you checked any property web site to getting an idea of cost? Cars are expensive to buy in Malaysia although running costs are reasonable.
> 
> To save tax you could request your employer make employee provident fund (EPF) contributions - employer & employee both contribute. Expats can withdraw the saving tax free on leaving Malaysia.


----------



## kk131

Hi,

Yes 18k sounds better but you should try and determine the level based on your expectations, presumably the 18k is before tax? 

Crime in Malaysia is now becoming a significant problem, especially house breaking, mugging, etc. If you're looking at accommodation, you may want to consider condominium apartments/houses for better security.






ft19 said:


> Hello kk131
> 
> thanks for your reply. Yes, I am negotiating on the package but they are very slow. Thanks for suggesting EPF stuff, I did not even know about it. What should be a ballpark figure for the salary according to you. I am not expecting very precise figure but just want to have a feel what you think.
> 
> Basically I am going to oversee designs for standards and safety and supervising contractors working on this project. It is a specialized techo-commercial work. Initially I too feel it is low salary but I did not have any baseline to start with so I started randomly checking websites for cost of living etc then I thought it should be somewhere around 18k as I mentioned in my earlier post.
> 
> Thanks Again
> Bryan


----------

